# Dish 322 and DP34 switch



## redbowtie

After setting up the DP34 with input 1 going to 119, input two to 110, and input 3 to 118.7 do you run a single cable to the satellite input on a 322? If so and you only have one 322 receiver the 2nd input on the receiver has no cable connected? Basically I guess I'm asking could a DP34 switch be used for two 322 receivers or four receivers? I know they can be used for others but it confuses me that a 322 has 2 satellite inputs each.


----------



## BattleZone

A DP34 switch is "DishPro" technology only; NOT DishProPLUS (DPP). It requires DishProPLUS (DPP) to run 2 tuners from a single cable, and you must also have a DPP Separator to split the signals apart at the receiver.

So, with a DP34 switch, you must run 2 lines to the 322, one to each sat tuner port. The 322 will not function properly without signal to both tuners.

Another alternative is to replace the switch with a DPP33 (or DPP44) switch, which as the name indicates is DishProPlus, and thus will run both tuners with a single line (and a DPP Separator).

Here is a diagram using a DPP44 switch and some extra stuff you don't need, but you'll get the idea.


----------

